# Adjusting Tekonsha P3 Brake Controller Properly?



## Brian_OK

Picked up my first trailer ever a couple weeks ago (292BH), hooked it up to my P3 brake controller and brought it home. P3 instruction manual said to set the voltage to 6V, get to 25mph and fully engage the manual brake lever on the controller. If wheels lock up, back off the voltage a few tenths and try again. If the dont lock up, increase voltage until they do, then back off a few tenths.

My problem is I'm at 9.4 volts and it didn't lock up in my test but brakes seem to be working well. Of course I don't really have any frame of reference for what is OK or expected. I'm thinking brand new trailer should I really have to set voltage that high or is that reasonable? Do my brakes need adjusting but I just don't know it? During the tow home when I slowed to a stop the trailer brakes would grab when we were very slow if I had boost mode on. Annoying, so I'd cycle it off when in city.

I'll be taking the trailer and family on a long trip soon and wanted to make sure I'm not missing something important.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Insomniak

I could never get my brakes to lock up either. I have the controller set to boost mode #2 and the voltage (or whatever the number refers to) set to about 3-4. Stops the trailer just fine and the brakes don't grab.


----------



## CamperAndy

You do need to adjust the brakes after the first 200 to 300 miles as they do seat in some. Also test your brakes when warm. Set them so that when you just touch the brakes you can feel the trailer leading the breaking action but they should not be set so aggressive they jerk at low speed in town.

Even when correctly adjusted your brakes may not lock up, even when set to full voltage. Do not stress over that, as long as you feel the trailer leading during normal braking you will be fine.


----------



## duggy

I can't get mine to lock up either.

On my last trailer, the tech who installed the controller set it up to where the trailer brakes locked up. We left on a week plus vacation the next day. Everything seemed to work fine, but when I got home and started driving the truck without the trailer hooked up, I realized it took more pressure on the brake pedal to stop the truck, than it had with the trailer hooked up. I decided the trailer brakes were set up too aggressively, and the trailer was actually helping to stop the truck. I backed it off to where the truck brakes seemed about equal, whether I had the trailer or not. With the Outback, I used the same method to set up the brake controller.


----------



## wolverine

I put new brakes on my 21RS two years ago and I can get them to lock up, but I had to adjust the brakes a couple of times after the break in. It's a little tricky to get all four brakes working the same. I think I have my P2 set at 5.5 volts. Obviously bigger campers will need more voltage.


----------



## Brian_OK

Thanks for the feedback. I did notice on boost 2 or boost 3 in town my trailer brakes would grab if I was going very slow almost stopped. Turned boost off and no issues.

Anyone know of a good video for adjusting these brake star wheels? I've towed it once from Ohio to Oklahoma so I know I'm way past my "readjust after 200 miles". I've installed brakes/rotors before, just really like to have a visual that first time..especially when it comes to safety issues that affect the family.


----------

